# Do goats eat dandelions?



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have Gretta, Flossie & Frankie in a nice new pen. We put them in there when we have the dogs outside (Because Gretta attacks the dogs) or when we leave to go somewhere. I would have thought they would have eaten the vegetation in there but they don't eat any of it. I actually put my 2 horses in there last night just to trim it down a bit. Why wouldn't they eat in there?:shrug: Here are some pics...
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8db07b3127ccec460c2f1228a00000066100MZM2bloyYg9vPgY
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8db07b3127ccec4616609026c00000066100MZM2bloyYg9vPgY
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8db07b3127ccec461eeea83fb00000066100MZM2bloyYg9vPgY


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Mine don't/won't.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Mine love dandelions, both the flowers & leaves, and just about everything else!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

My sheep love dandylions.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Dandelions and wild garlic, they are some of the first greenary they find to eat in spring...Humans even eat dandelion greens in salads.....yummy


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Most goat won't eat anything that's stepped on....dirty, you know.


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i wish i had dandelions like that. i've got some rabbits that could clean them up for ya. my goats will eat them if they find any but the ones in our yard are small and few. actually i've noticed that there aren't any growing in the fields either. i'm actually growing some on purpose for my rabbits.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The goats battle the chickens over dandylions - my kids pick them and toss them over the fence because their aren't any in their pasture.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

My herd loved the Spring Dandelions; leaves and buds. However, they won't touch any area where dogs dropings are. It doesn't matter how pretty and green, if the dogs had been there they leave a wide area. Paul


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

It is one of our goats' fav's. I wonder if yours were peed on or trampled badly?

I have heard that lots of dandelions make bitter milk. Not sure if that's true..


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

We don't have many - because the goats ate them.....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Our Goats love them too, some are even starting to go to seed & they still pick the stems & eat them, the dandelions are all around an alfafa feild which they eat out of too but still go after the dandelions everyday. 
I thought my goats were picky eaters! hahahaha!


----------

